# A scary lesson learned....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Most of you know my friend, Elaine and her four chihuahuas. I took some pictures of them just yesterday....

Dora - smooth coat
View attachment 95902



Lola - Long coat
View attachment 95903



Tiki - Long coat
View attachment 95904



Maya - Long coat - sweet little Maya born the same day as Ava...:wub:
View attachment 95905


Last night when Elaine left here and went home....she was taking the pups out of her motor home and carrying them into the house. She had Maya and Dora in her arms, Maya started wiggling and wiggling to get down and Elaine ended up losing her hold and Maya fell onto the sidewalk onto her head. She immediately was unconscience and looked like she had broken her neck. Elaine Screamed and her husband came running, they secured the other dogs and ran Maya to the emergency vet about 45 minutes away. 

After waiting in the waiting room for what seemed like forever, the doctor came out and said that nothing was broken and that Maya was awake, but was having neuerological problems on the right side of her body. they kept her over night and this morning they took xrays because her breathing seemed labored. The lungs were clear. Elaine picked Maya up about two hours ago. She has to be kept quiet for two weeks and there's a chance she could have seizures.

We are so relieved our little Maya is alive!!!! But what a scare!!!!:w00t::w00t: 

Why am I telling this story? Well.....just so you realize how things can change in an instant and so we don't take anything for granted. I am being extra careful with my kids. :yes: and I want you to too. Hold them extra carefully and hug them and tell them you love them.

Ok, I'm done.... *stepping down from my soap box....*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How frightening Pat, thank goodness she's better. I hope and pray that she recovers fully, and doesn't have seizures. What a nightmare for Elaine and her husband to go thru. Thank you for the reminder to be extra careful.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I hope dear sweet little Maya will be 100% fine. Please, tell us if she is. I'm thinking that there is way too much sadness in this world. Ok, I just looked at Ava's face, and Archie and Abbey's faces in your siggy pic and I am reassured that life is 75% happiness.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I just looked at Ava's face, and Archie and Abbey's faces in your siggy pic and I am reassured that life is 75% happiness.


:blush: I guess the other 25% is Tinker....who wasn't willing to pose with the malts that day.....:innocent:.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It an happen so quick..Didn't one of th eSM members accidentally trip and fall on one of her fluffs and the fluff died. I remember how grief stricken she was.
I worry about that all the time the way mine get underfoot some times...

My father in law almost stepped on emily's head,he steped down the stairs of the studio and felt her head under his shoe and he actually rolled instread of stepping on her ferther... He said he's rather take a fall and break something than kill one of the fluffs by stepping on them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> It an happen so quick..Didn't one of th eSM members accidentally trip and fall on one of her fluffs and the fluff died. I remember how grief stricken she was.
> I worry about that all the time the way mine get underfoot some times...
> 
> My father in law almost stepped on emily's head,he steped down the stairs of the studio and felt her head under his shoe and he actually rolled instread of stepping on her ferther... He said he's rather take a fall and break something than kill one of the fluffs by stepping on them.


That is one of the worst things in the world....Stan accidently stepped on the puppy we had before we got Ava.....trust me....I can't think of anything worse...she died within minutes. The guilt....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, how awful! I'm glad you told us.:mellow: I worry about losing my Lily like that. She is so tiny and a wiggler, too. It is a miracle that little Maya survived her fall at all. I do hope that she will fully recover. Poor Elaine. I know she must feel terrible. Please keep us updated on Maya's progress, bless her little puppy heart.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's very scary, and a danger for all of us to be aware of. Bonnie tried to wriggle out of my arms when she was a puppy (to chase a pigeon), but since then she really hasn't. Except of course today when she was in her bag and lunged at a Pit Bull. No kidding.:HistericalSmiley:I told the Pit's parent that she's all talk.:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Pat. Please tell Elaine that we're thinking of her and sending prayers that precious little Maya will be fine. rayer: Yes, a tragedy can happen in the blink of an eye. That's why I don't let other people hold Tyler and hold on for dear life when he's in my arms. But things can happen so fast. :huh:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no!! I hope sweet little Maya gets 100% better and doesn't end up having seizures. Sending my prayers to Elaine and Maya.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Pat for this reminder : ) We all need these and I appreciate you spreading the word!

Hope Maya is feeling better soon - hugs to your friend Elaine.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad Maya made it and hope there are no residual effects from that fall.
Long ago I learned from some yorkie breeders to always hold onto the front leg of a small dog when carrying them. All dogs wiggle..maybe not all the time but when you least expect it. 
Pat, that accident with that tiny baby you had was just that and I hope you and Stan are far past that guilt now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree - it was an accident and seeing how quickly these little pups can get underfoot - sometimes it's unavoidable to step on them. When I have these 4 little eleven week old maniacs er, puppies running around the house, I have to be sooo careful because they will run right under your feet. They are 'learning' though!

How tragic for Elaine - she must have felt soooo bad! I'm guilty of carrying all 4 pups at once - definitely need to stop doing that!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Pat, that is so scary. Harry is a wiggler and I always have to hold onto him so tight. I'm so glad that Mya is okay and I pray that there are no aftereffects. Sending hugs to Elaine!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

:huh: What a scary experience for your friend and for you, Pat! Thanks for reminding us to be extra careful as its really important. I hope Maya gets through this without any long term effects! rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ohh, Pat. Please tell Elaine I'm praying for her and her little beauty. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- as you know, my family had chics growing up. The first one we had died at 1 1/2 from a freak accident similar to this. My mom was sitting in the family room holding the fluff and my dad walked in and before my mom could grab her, the fluff jumped toward my dad (probably thinking he would catch her). Anyway, she did fall onto the tile and broke her neck. I was 7 at the time and it was so upsetting for all of us.

I think you might remember when Lacie wiggled out my arms in the kitchen a few months ago and fell onto the tile and I freaked out. She was, thank goodness, ok.

Please tell Elaine that I'm sending lots and lots of prayers for sweet little Maya. I know that Elaine must be beside herself -- but it really wasn't her fault. Just a freak accident.

The fluffs can wiggle out of your hold so quickly.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, poor Elaine and Maya. Make sure they double check those x-rays or do another set. When Cameo broke her neck they saw nuero problems but did not see the broken neck with the first set of x-rays. It wasn't until I got her to the neurologist and he did his own x-rays that they found a hairline fracture in one vertebrae. Also, make sure Elaine keeps her super quiet and calm for now.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no! what a scare. I am glad that Maya is ok and I pray for no complication or anything else to show up from that incident. I hate head/neck fall or injuries!!!!


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG that must have been awful for your friend and you are right things can happen so quickly. Wish Maya a speedy recovery with lots of love from Molly and mexxxxxxxxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YIKES. . . one more thing to think about! 
Last night I dreamed about ticks! :wacko1::smpullhair::smpullhair:
I want to lock up everyone and hide out! Paranoia is not far away for me!:brownbag:
Maybe I need 5 more dogs to keep my mind sane! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope dear Maya is doing OK this morning! Hugs from us!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no Pat, I am really so sorry to hear this!! How terrible for poor Elaine...she must have been petrified! I'm so so so glad Maya is going okay and I hope she has no long term effects from this. What a scary situation! Please tell Elaine we're thinking of her!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh Pat. Please tell Elaine that I am thinking of her and praying that sweet little Maya has a full recovery. That is very scary. I have a habit of trying to carry all or at least three of mine at one time. I will think twice before I do that again. A good wake up call. Again, please tell Elaine I am sending lots of positive thoughts and big hugs for her and Maya and her entire household as I know they are all in pain right now.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be praying for sweet Maya and Elaine. Tell Elaine not to beat herself up, it was an accident.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - checking in on Maya and Elaine. Please tell Elaine I'm thinking of them and praying all will be okay. It wasn't her fault at all and accidents like that happen with pets and kids. Please let us know how they are. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Talked with Elaine this morning. She said Maya is doing ok this morning, she's being very quiet. 


.....wonder if she's got a bad headache....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Talked with Elaine this morning. She said Maya is doing ok this morning, she's being very quiet.
> 
> 
> .....wonder if she's got a bad headache....


Ugh, wouldn't you? Is she seeing a neurologist? Maya that is.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that Elaine is keeping close eye on her behaviors. awee I wish Maya no headaches. 
I know that a hit on head/neck can cause headaches for the following days (for humans, I know this as a fact) - I am guessing it is the same case for these precious pups too. kisses to Maya are sent and I continue praying for that incident to cause nothing to her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That poor baby! How scary...I will pray that everything will turn out fine for Maya.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Very scary indeed Pat. Good warning. Poor Maya and Elaine  

Penny is a mega wriggler when she wants something. If I am holding her and she sees a dog or someone she wants to see she goes bananas. So outside and also quite often inside, she uses a velcro harness dress. Gives me something easy to grip strongly and if she is on the sofa then the leash attached so she has to settle and not dance around.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, poor little Maya! I am so glad to hear that she is doing better. Pleae tell Elaine that I will say prayers for her. Accidents happen so quickly and once I had Rain and CeeCee in my arms and Rain wiggled almost free, I was holding her by her hair until I could put CeeCee down and then Rain. It is scary........sending love to Maya and hope in the next two weeks, she will be fine!!!!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, what a sad and scary experience for your friend Elaine and poor little Maya!

I'm praying that everything will be fine with her also in the next days! 

What a nightmare, that's so awful! Thanks for warning, Pat! 

Sending lots of hugs and prayers to little Maya! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no,how scary. I hope darling little Maya recovers fully. I will praying for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - How's Maya doing? Any news?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, how scary! poor little Maya!
sending hugs and prayers to Maya and Elaine.:grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

checking in on Elaine's baby too. I don't know her but I fee like she is a friend


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Also checking in and sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - Pat, we need an update on Maya. Still sending prayers for her.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got to your post now, Pat, and I'm very upset for Elaine and for Maya! I can only imagine how awful Elaine must feel...and poor tiny Maya! Did she rush up to Tinton Falls or go south? The Internal Med team in Tinton Falls helped me numerou$ times with my beagle, Georgie Girl. They are so very thorough and competent. Please tell that to Elaine for me.

Keep us posted!

PS Pearl is a total daredevil, afraid of nothing at all. Living with 2 cat sibs she thinks she can climb things she has no reason to be near much less on. She's like the tomboy I never had. Until now.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope that Maya is doing well today...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not much of an update......Elaine is having no trouble keeping Maya quiet - all she does is sleep. She seems to be functioning alright, but just sleeps most of the time. I guess she's healing.....I sure hope she's healing.....:w00t:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Not much of an update......Elaine is having no trouble keeping Maya quiet - all she does is sleep. She seems to be functioning alright, but just sleeps most of the time. I guess she's healing.....I sure hope she's healing.....:w00t:


Wanted to check in quickly to hear about little Maya! 

Hope and pray it's a positive sign that she's sleeping most of the time! That helps her little body to recover!

Hugs to your friend and of course sweet Maya!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- sleeping all the time doesn't sound good, imho. What has the vet said? Has she gone to a specialist?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am just now seeing this for the first time. Please tell Elaine I am thinking about her & sweet little Maya. What an awful accident. It is so sad to hear that her tumble has really left her injured...I sure hope she pulls through and bounces back to 100%. But you are so right, at least she is alive at this point. Maya will be in my thoughts to recover quickly!

I do agree that sleeping all of the time doesn't sound good...a little more than usual would probably be expected, but if she is sleeping almost all day/night, I would definitely be concerned.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!! the sleeping sounds scary. I hope she is just recovering and there isn't lasting damage


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine is coming over tomorrow with her four chi's for a BBQ. I think she might bring the motor home to give Maya a quiet place to be. Just hope there's room on the street to park!!! It's the 4th of July weekend and everyone on the street has company!!!!! OMG - the traffic is horrendous around here!!!!!!! 

I had to take Archie to the vet this morning, thought I'd never get back home. Oh....and then I had to jump right back into that traffic and head over here to the island to work. Every road is a solid line of cars inching their way to the ocean!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante: ....*sigh*.....is it September yet....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pat I'm just seeing this. How awful! Is Maya ok now? Does she have permanent effects from the fall? Poor baby and poor Elaine. She must have been petrified.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I am happy to report that Maya is back to her old crazy self! She came in the house a few days ago and took off running!!!!! Then tore through the doggie door with a flying leap! OMG, the energy Chihuahua's have is amazying!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sooooo happy to hear that :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- thanks for sharing. I'm so relieved to hear that Maya is doing so well.

How is Elaine doing? I know you all miss precious Maya.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Lynn. She was a complete wreck all last week. But since she made the decision and since she talked with a breeder friend of hers and the breeder she got Lola from....it's like a weight has been lifted from her shoulders. She seems to be doing much better this week....thanks.


----------

